
Widespread XSS Vulnerabilities in Ad Code Affecting Top Tier Publishers - rwestergren
http://randywestergren.com/widespread-xss-vulnerabilities-ad-network-code-affecting-top-tier-publishers-retailers/
======
tracker1
And this is one of the _many_ reasons why these ad networks need to see some
movement towards better security, and that will happen as first-party
integration becomes necessary (to overcome ad blocking). Not that I like the
idea of ad-blocking becoming something that just won't work, it will happen.

------
djadmin
That's why you should always put such external code within an iframe. And if
the service doesn't allow, better switch to the one which allows to put code
within an iframe.

